
Google One blocks transnational families - alangibson
https://landshark.io/2020/09/06/google-one-blocks-transnational-families.html
======
leptoniscool
Some countries have stringent laws on whether personal data can be stored
outside of the country or jurisdiction. In this case, Germany data laws are
probably incompatible with US laws.

~~~
alangibson
It's not a data sovereignty issue. This is strictly about sharing a space
allotment, not where it is stored.

I'm going to guess it has to do with billing since Google, and especially the
Play store, is pretty preoccupied with what country you are in.

